# WTF - Rude founder giggers



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

What's up with the rude flounder giggers? 

They run their loud generators to power blinding lights, yell to talk over the generator, yack constantly, and sloooowly drive their loud contraptions past my house in the wee hours of the morning. Of course every dog in the neighborhood (and in my house) barks the whole time. It can take an hour for them to leave the area. As far as I can tell, they have never speared a flounder near our house.

I am sure most flounder giggers are not rude, but D*MN my family and our neighbors are are trying to get some sleep! 

Are there rules against such behavior? What can be done, short of throwing them some  cinderblocks?


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

You should go out there and make them aware that they are making that much noise. Sometimes guys get wrapped up in gigging. If they are rude threaten with LE. They can't make excessive noise close to a residence between certain hours of the night/morning. Call your local municipality/SO and ask what the times are for your area (they change in different cities/counties).


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Deploy concrete flounder just off your dock in a couple feet of water.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Deploy concrete flounder just off your dock in a couple feet of water.


Now that's an idea


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Deploy concrete flounder just off your dock in a couple feet of water.


 hell yea! get some beer and sit on the porch and watch. that would be hilarious.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This'll be a good one. Your argument makes about as much sense as people who live by NAS complaining of jet noise.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Step 1. Inform them that they are disturbing your rest or put a sign on your dock

Step 2. If they give you an attitude or want to be a douche refer to step 3.

Step 3. Get a ghillie suit and hide in the bushes. Get a bb gun and aim for the waist. They will think it's a swarm of flies or bees or something and quickly flee the area.

Step 4. Don't get spotted. You might get mistaken for a flounder.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> Step 1. Inform them that they are disturbing your rest or put a sign on your dock
> 
> Step 2. If they give you an attitude or want to be a douche refer to step 3.
> 
> ...


 
Orrrrr, you could throw on some waders and go running through the water in front of them as to scare EVERYTHING away. That will make them move along pretty quick. :thumbsup: Then, if that doesnt work, refer to step #3. :whistling:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I happen to be a gigger and as a general rule if I have a good area that is near houses I try to hit them early in the night to keep such problems as these from arising. If everyone would just buy a Honda generator they wouldn't have to holler over it and the people who live near the water would never even hear it unless they came outside and walked down to the water. I personally would just stay at the house if I had to listen to a garden tiller:no: running in the back of my boat all night long so Whackum I understand your point. A little bit of common courtesy goes a long way for the giggers sake.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Step 3. Get a ghillie suit and hide in the bushes. Get a bb gun and aim for the waist. They will think it's a swarm of flies or bees or something and quickly flee the area.


VERY POOR advise. Some carry weapons onboard.


----------



## Dirt Ball (Oct 28, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Orrrrr, you could throw on some waders and go running through the water in front of them as to scare EVERYTHING away. That will make them move along pretty quick. :thumbsup: Then, if that doesnt work, refer to step #3. :whistling:


 
me likie....i'd pay to see that show! Could you image the look on their face


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Deploy concrete flounder just off your dock in a couple feet of water.


LOL! I am going to do this for sure! 

The water by my house is only 1-2' deep. I'm looking forward to the video!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not my idea, read it on another forum awhile back. Looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

haha funny thread. guy who lives on the water, aggravated about what goes on on the water.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Call the cops. There's a noise ordinance and you shouldn't have to put up with it between certain hours. Now, if it's 7:00, you have no case but midnight, yeh, I'd call the law.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Call the cops. There's a noise ordinance and you shouldn't have to put up with it between certain hours. Now, if it's 7:00, you have no case but midnight, yeh, I'd call the law.


And by the time they get there they'll be far away. Put a pillow over your head and go back to sleep.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im gonna go with OP on this, giggers need to get whisper generators or just man up and use some freakin batteries, there is ZERO need for any kind of fishing to be that disturbing to people around you


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I don't see this as a problem. It would be no different as someone living on a highway listening to every neckface with a z71 drive by. you chose to live on the water, dealing with the fishermen is part of it.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

John B. said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't see this as a problem. It would be no different as someone living on a highway listening to every neckface with a z71 drive by. you chose to live on the water, dealing with the fishermen is part of it.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


i must be crazy right along with you


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> i must be crazy right along with you


In this world we live in, we need to stop and take a look at what the problem is... you have a problem with flounder giggers making noise... all it takes is a few folks getting ticked off and the next thing you know, we won't be able to flounder gig...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

dealing with fishermen is one thing, people being reasonable is quite another, with todays generator and battery technology theres no reason for anyone to be making enough noise to wake someone up from the water, it falls into the same category as the no wake zone around my marina, its wrong for me to be awakened because my 7000 pound boat is being tossed around like a toddlers bathtub toy just because someone isnt patient enough to not throw a wake in the docks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> dealing with fishermen is one thing, people being reasonable is quite another, with todays generator and battery technology theres no reason for anyone to be making enough noise to wake someone up from the water, it falls into the same category as the no wake zone around my marina, its wrong for me to be awakened because my 7000 pound boat is being tossed around like a toddlers bathtub toy just because someone isnt patient enough to not throw a wake in the docks


You're comparing apples and oranges (assuming it is a marked no wake zone) they are breaking the law by blowing the no wake zone. They aren't breaking any law because they didn't get a Honda generator.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

theyre breaking the noise ordinance just like if it was a car out front instead of a boat out back, yes its marked, bayou chico across from the oar house.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure a city ordinance would apply to a boat on the water.... who would enforce it?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Air boats and electric generators............... and the peacefulness of spending a quiet night on the water. 

Or you could opt for a trip to an all night shooting gallery!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im pretty sure the police that have jurisdiction over the neighborhood would be the enforcement since the noise is enough to wake up people sleeping inside the house, same story when they ticket people for obstructing traffic if you interact with people on the bridges, the police get an id of the boat and track down the registration, all it takes is a picture, a neighbor of mine was issued a warning that the marina was made to deliver from the police for sailing too close to three mile bridge and waving to traffic


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

rufus1138 said:


> dealing with fishermen is one thing, people being reasonable is quite another, with todays generator and battery technology theres no reason for anyone to be making enough noise to wake someone up from the water, it falls into the same category as the no wake zone around my marina, its wrong for me to be awakened because my 7000 pound boat is being tossed around like a toddlers bathtub toy just because someone isnt patient enough to not throw a wake in the docks


 
I wish I had your problem. I live in a  apartment where everyone likes to slam their car doors into my vehicle. You want to trade?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I wish I had your problem. I live in a  apartment where everyone likes to slam their car doors into my vehicle. You want to trade?


And I wasnt being rude by that comment either. I was just saying that I would rather be living on a yacht in the marina than an apartment complex. :thumbup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> And I wasnt being rude by that comment either. I was just saying that I would rather be living on a yacht in the marina than an apartment complex. :thumbup:


no problems...but i wouldnt trade for the world, i do know a lot of ppl with boats for sale tho  got mine for 4500 bucks and working on the restoration now, its a blast and its a cozy place to live but the location and the sailing are absolutely a dream man.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I wish I had your problem. I live in a  apartment where everyone likes to slam their car doors into my vehicle. You want to trade?


haha! there's some perspective for ya!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

High Powered Spot Light.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> haha! there's some perspective for ya!


i dont understand the perspective, i was living in an apartment, just because i choose to live on a boat doesnt mean im rich, its just a choice, anyone can do it if they're willing to put in the work and make the sacrifices necessary.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

rufus1138 said:


> i dont understand the perspective, i was living in an apartment, just because i choose to live on a boat doesnt mean im rich, its just a choice, anyone can do it if they're willing to put in the work and make the sacrifices necessary.


I lived on my sailboat up in Maryland for over a year. Absolutely the best living there is, in my opinion. I paid 1500 for the boat and my slip rental was 120 a month, plus electric. Never had to cut any grass, no property taxes, and if you wanted to take off for a vacation, no bags to pack. Nothing like the gentle rocking of a boat to give you a good nights sleep!! One of these days the wife and I will be back to living on a boat.....

Only issue I had was leaving the marina. At low tide the channel into the marina was only 3 feet, I drafted almost 5 feet so could only leave or come in on high tide.....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i recomend u find a new place to live not trying to be rude but i think most of us would hapily trade our living quarters to yours considering u live on the water and remember most of us dont have thet luxury if it realy gets u worked up about it that much move on it should be common knowledge that all water is public property that means your water under your dock and up to the mean high tide line on the shore so its part of being one of those lucky few who can afford water front property love it or leave it


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Living on the water means dealing with loud generators... and the OP should just DEAL with it. That is just plain DUMB! 

If I was your neighbor and I fired up my loud lawn mower at 2 am what would you do?? You live next to a lawn... DEAL WITH IT!!! Just plain DUMB!!!

I had to DEAL with this a few years ago when I had the horrible misfortune of living on the water (lol). I'm not saying I did the "right" thing, but bottle rockets made it very quiet, very fast.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You might get a LEO to issue a noise ordinance citation.
But I doubt it. And if they did, I doubt it would stick in court.
Especially if the generator had any sort of functioning muffler.

If the giggers are using common equipment and practices in their pursuit, I can't see anyway obvious violations.

Some of what is suggested would get you in trouble instead.
Chapter 372.705, Florida Statutes Harassment of Hunters and Fishers


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

rufus1138 said:


> no problems...but i wouldnt trade for the world, i do know a lot of ppl with boats for sale tho  got mine for 4500 bucks and working on the restoration now, its a blast and its a cozy place to live but the location and the sailing are absolutely a dream man.


 
Lol, DREAM, you got that right! And maybe one day it will come true for me. It will either take a whole lot of convincing the wife or a divorce. :whistling: But it deffinitely sounds awesome. I would love to be able to wake up, roll over, and throw a cast. That would not be a dream, but The Life. Aaahhhh.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats like getting a noise ordinance for hwy 98 cant do it its public navigibal water


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Communicate that they could probably do just as well, if not better, gigging more and better fish with deep cycle batteries instead of a damn generator (noise spooking the fish factor). Or ask them to go elsewhere if they disagree. Other than that, not much you can practically do without breaking the law.

I do like the concrete flounder idea!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Why not just do a little sound proofing on the house? It's cheap and I can help you figure out the best solution(s).


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I too like the concrete flounder idea. Or the waders and running. Both would be awesome, and probably wont get you in trouble. If you do the waders thing, just act deaf and say you didnt see the giggers. That way they cant claim harrassment. But you know how them giggers are......


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

mount a sprinkler on your dock. when you hear the noise turn it on.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> LOL! I am going to do this for sure!
> 
> The water by my house is only 1-2' deep. I'm looking forward to the video!


Thats a great idea!!! I have even thought about pulling that same joke on someone before.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Fwc doesn't play when it comes to harassing licensed Hunters and Fisherman. all of the previously mentioned ideas are funny but if you're caught you will for sure be arrested, not good. It IS a noise ordinance violation if the proximity to your home is too close. Its like a car blasting loud music on a public roadway or too close to a school/church. They can't do it. For sure a gray area but at the very least it will stop.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> mount a sprinkler on your dock. when you hear the noise turn it on.











And add motion sensor. No need to stay up, just listen to the cussing when it works.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

I know I'm a newby and ya'll better not laugh, hell I gigged 4 or 5 rocks in the Destin pass the other night and one was a pig. I tried to get pics of that bad boy but it was too windy, bent one of my prongs on my gig but that was me being a green horn. But seriously I wouldn't want to put something out there to tear up somebody elses stuff, I wasn't raised that way.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

bambam said:


> I know I'm a newby and ya'll better not laugh, hell I gigged 4 or 5 rocks in the Destin pass the other night and one was a pig. I tried to get pics of that bad boy but it was too windy, bent one of my prongs on my gig but that was me being a green horn. But seriously I wouldn't want to put something out there to tear up somebody elses stuff, I wasn't raised that way.


 
Honestly, you cant help but laugh. Not fun to damage your equipment, but deffinitely funny to stick a rock. I can say thats happened to me a couple times. Its not being a newbie, just wind sucks.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

BVANWHY said:


> Fwc doesn't play when it comes to harassing licensed Hunters and Fisherman. all of the previously mentioned ideas are funny but if you're caught you will for sure be arrested, not good. It IS a noise ordinance violation if the proximity to your home is too close. Its like a car blasting loud music on a public roadway or too close to a school/church. They can't do it. For sure a gray area but at the very least it will stop.


Concrete flounder are decorations. Arrest is very doubtful. Some of the other ideas were just added humor.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Buy some earplugs & a sleep mask. They have every right to flounder and are likely just minding their own business. Confronting or harassing them will only get you in trouble, or in the state of Florida, possibly shot as they stand their ground.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

If you live in a municipality, most do have noise ordinances. Check to see how it reads. Even some counties have them in order to restrict vehicles with loud or no mufflers and unreasonably loud boom boxes. Usually the ordinace states that whatever is making the sound cannot generate a certain level in decibels for a certain distance. 

If your municipality or county has a noise ordinace, a sign posted on your dock or seawall would be a reminder to the noise maker that they may be violating the law. They probably don't have a clue. 

And when it comes to people who are inconsiderate, they probably don't care.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> haha funny thread. guy who lives on the water, aggravated about what goes on on the water.


So people who live on the water......give up their rights?
I guess you would welcome people like Kenton camping out 75 feet from your back door for 2 weeks?...telling me i hang hooks from my seat cushions to hang him up....while he peers in my bedroom window........Yo Kenton!......Is that "sweet"Van stal fly reel a gold 789?......the only one i ever saw for sale around here i bought!.....and it was stolen out of my boat house!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

A conversation with them would probably go a long way. All of you saying that it's his fault for living on the water that he has to put up with loud noises disturbing him and his family are full of it. If a similar situation were applicable to you, whatever your living situation may be, I am sure you wouldn't want someone being overly loud at 2 in the morning when you have to wake up to go to work at whatever time, doesn't matter where you live. Just go down and talk to them, if they are sensible folks they will probably try to avoid giving you any more problems.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

a said:


> ..yo kenton!......is that "sweet"van stal fly reel a gold 789?......the only one i ever saw for sale around here i bought!.....and it was stolen out of my boat house!!


dang!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

more like g-d dammit.!!...let me catch the thief who came on my dock, and then into my garage and stole the fly reels off my rods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with sniperpeeps. I am orginally from Florida and moved up here in Alabama about 23 years ago to go to work with the power company and I miss that place so bad. That's why I come back on the weekends to fish. You think a generator is noisey, be laying in bed at daylight and a 7 mm goes off that wakes everybody in the family up but we knew that before we moved here. The wife will say somebody just got one and then we go back to sleep. No big deal. All I am saying is don't move by an airport and then b.... about the airplanes.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*At the risk of criticism*

There are rights on both sides. If one side persists, lobby your government to address the issue if there is not a statute already on the books to deal with it. As for the guy who said he would just "deal with it" if a neighbor cranked up his lawn mower at 2 am- there is an ordinance that deals with that already.

What it comes down to is respect for each other. The guys that were running the generator probably are completely unaware of how big a nuisance they were being. It might be hard to be civil if I had to come out to explain the request, but I would do my best and if I was met with hostility, pursue other LEGAL channels.

We can drop the defense of both sides. Let's just get along and enjoy what nature has blessed us with!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I just can't resist. Go down to the Navarre pier and borrow one of these from the gun toting moderates there and problem solved.






Seriously there is nothing you can do about it. Lights and noise at night or humongous wakes washing against your moored boats are to be expected from rude people.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

boatnbob said:


> What it comes down to is respect for each other. The guys that were running the generator probably are completely unaware of how big a nuisance they were being. It might be hard to be civil if I had to come out to explain the request, but I would do my best and if I was met with hostility, pursue other LEGAL channels.
> 
> We can drop the defense of both sides. Let's just get along and enjoy what nature has blessed us with!
> 
> ...


DING DING DING!!!! Agree completely:thumbup:!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

a said:


> So people who live on the water......give up their rights?
> I guess you would welcome people like Kenton camping out 75 feet from your back door for 2 weeks?...telling me i hang hooks from my seat cushions to hang him up....while he peers in my bedroom window........Yo Kenton!......Is that "sweet"Van stal fly reel a gold 789?......the only one i ever saw for sale around here i bought!.....and it was stolen out of my boat house!!


The balls on this guy... I don't care if you agree with me or not but making these other allegations is ridiculous. You own the only gold 789 around here? Hahaha.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Kim, I heard that, if I seen something like that I would immediately throw noisey or not generator overboard and brake out the paddle. But no, I just started this gigging and I gig for food not for fun but now that I have read this thread even though I got a little baby generator I will shut it off when I'm around houses and run off my battery.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Sure you don't want to call the "Cops" because Eglin's Bombs are too loud and keeping everyone in a 20 mile radius awake all night too??? "Let's Book 'em Danno".

I've personally have never seen nor known of a person floundering, to sit in 1 spot for an Hour, and not gig a thing. I mean if they sat there for over an hour, were they really gigging? And is this an isolated incident or an every night occurrence? And if it's every night, maybe they're either moron's or they're trying to piss you off for whatever reason? Otherwise, it's a Good thing it's only seasonal huh!!

The "Cops" have more important things to do than to waste their time, running thru peoples yards, fending off dogs and dodging bullets from homeowners thinking they're burglars, just to tell a unknowingly gigger to be quite. Please.
"Hmm, I don't know Barney, maybe if you shoot a few rounds in the air, it may get their attention over that god awful loud generator". Maybe they should use a bull-horn to get their attention. If it don't, at least the rest of the neighborhood will be awake then, and can sign your petition to Ban Giggers from floundering after dark.
All this sounds silly doesn't it? That's just what I thought too when I read the OP.

Wouldn't the FWC be a better choice? I mean at least they do have boats, right?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Sure you don't want to call the "Cops" because Eglin's Bombs are too loud and keeping everyone in a 20 mile radius awake all night too??? "Let's Book 'em Danno".
> 
> I've personally have never seen nor known of a person floundering, to sit in 1 spot for an Hour, and not gig a thing. I mean if they sat there for over an hour, were they really gigging? And is this an isolated incident or an every night occurrence? And if it's every night, maybe they're either moron's or they're trying to piss you off for whatever reason? Otherwise, it's a Good thing it's only seasonal huh!!
> 
> ...


This.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe if you post in the gigging section the Person that's causing the problem will read it and stay away late at night Maybe post e acy where you live so everyone can avoid your house


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

boatnbob said:


> There are rights on both sides. If one side persists, lobby your government to address the issue if there is not a statute already on the books to deal with it. As for the guy who said he would just "deal with it" if a neighbor cranked up his lawn mower at 2 am- there is an ordinance that deals with that already.
> 
> What it comes down to is respect for each other. The guys that were running the generator probably are completely unaware of how big a nuisance they were being. It might be hard to be civil if I had to come out to explain the request, but I would do my best and if I was met with hostility, pursue other LEGAL channels.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Our nation has become sick to the core. Just because the guy lives on the water, I am going to get all jealous of his fortune. So much so that I don't owe him any courtesy or respect. This is the majority attitude of our country now. Sick.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

All that needs to happen is for the giggers to realise that if someone ran a loud generator outside their house and woke them and the wife and children up, that he would be upset too. I would ask them to not come by so late the first time, the next time I would follow them to their house, wait an hour and crank up my generator in the bed of my truck right outside the front door. eye for an eye.... Good luck OP! I wish people could learn to be courteous, but that is taught when you are getting raised... not when u r grown. If you need a really loud generator to borrow, let me know.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Simple solution: Get a few empty Gatorade bottles with the wide opening. Buy a few pounds of dry ice. Break up the dry ice in pieces just small enough to fit inside the plastic Gatorade bottles.

Fill the bottles with 1/3 of water. When they get close, drop a few pieces of the dry ice in the bottles, VERY QUICKLY screw the cap on tightly and throw them out in front of the giggers. When the gas expands in the bottle to the point there is no more room for expansion, BOOM! Sounds like a 500lb bomb going off yet causes no damage to anything but any ears nearby. (JK- Your neighbors might call the police on you. Still fun to do, though!)


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> The balls on this guy... I don't care if you agree with me or not but making these other allegations is ridiculous. You own the only gold 789 around here? Hahaha.


Ya prolly, do you even know what a van stal 789 is? U dont think its a coincidence this guy brags he has one after mine is stolen??? They quit making them b4 Kenton learned how to fish... GBB&T only sold 1,,,,,but another ends up in my back yard?????


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> Simple solution: Get a few empty Gatorade bottles with the wide opening. Buy a few pounds of dry ice. Break up the dry ice in pieces just small enough to fit inside the plastic Gatorade bottles.
> 
> Fill the bottles with 1/3 of water. When they get close, drop a few pieces of the dry ice in the bottles, VERY QUICKLY screw the cap on tightly and throw them out in front of the giggers. When the gas expands in the bottle to the point there is no more room for expansion, BOOM! Sounds like a 500lb bomb going off yet causes no damage to anything but any ears nearby. (JK- Your neighbors might call the police on you. Still fun to do, though!)


 well i know what ill be doing this weekind now. i love blowin shit up. my neighbors call the police on me all the time anyway so im good on that part. where can i get some dry ice?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> "Hmm, I don't know Barney, maybe if you shoot a few rounds in the air, it may get their attention over that god awful loud generator".


But Barney never had more than one round with him


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Be careful with your home made bangs*

It wasn't too long ago some people were charged by ATF for making home made bombs like this. There are all sorts of chemicals you can cook up for loud booms. Look it up. I understand having fun, but if your neighbors are the complaining type over your shannigans, then be careful. And more importantly, don't advertise it on a PUBLIC forum. 

Have fun and be safe!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

a said:


> So people who live on the water......give up their rights?
> I guess you would welcome people like Kenton camping out 75 feet from your back door for 2 weeks?...telling me i hang hooks from my seat cushions to hang him up....while he peers in my bedroom window........Yo Kenton!......Is that "sweet"Van stal fly reel a gold 789?......the only one i ever saw for sale around here i bought!.....and it was stolen out of my boat house!!


Wow. I’d be happy to come over and have a face to face conversation about you calling me a thief. Maybe we can have a beer afterwards and discuss some water etiquette and how to speak to others, as well. Then I can teach you how to make some friends and not be such a sour douche bag that has nothing better to do but come running out on his dock like a lunatic and threaten people. Who by the way are doing, on public water, what you "love" to do. Why are you a member of a fishing forum if you hate fishermen so much. All you do is complain. Your fishing reels got stolen cause 1. Karma is a Bitc* and 2. you are dumb enough to not lock up your expensive belongings. How is that anyone else’s problem? Get over yourself.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I am a flounder gigger too,most of us try to respect everyone on the water,my truck would not haul all the fish I have given away to people walking out on their docks and me offering a fresh meal too,I live by a highway,I guess people driving by with older cars and motorcycles should not drive after a certain time,you can see where I am going with this,everyone should look at the positive instead of the negative,lets not forget we still have young Men and Women dieing for our freedom,and yes when you go to the fishhouse to buy fresh seafood it had to be caught by someone,I have heard of people saying they dont like seeing those crab bouys everywhere,Everyone who resides at their house if wanted could find something to complain about,lets not forget your neighbors who dont have dogs,prob. hear dogs bark at animals at night that they have to listen too,Heres a GREAT Thought,Lets try to help each other for a change,not getting Religous,Help tho Neighbor,Stay Positive, I bet those flounder giggers would not hesitate to stop and help if there was a fire or you needed help,Most People really have good in them,Sorry for Rambling,you have your Free speach and I support it and your concerns,Maybe I am just a older Dis-Abled Vet,but I am not complaining,I would not hesitate to help if you needed me,Thanks for listening and God Bless. And Yes I have a Honda Generator and run it on quiet mode all the time and try to stay away from houses late but people keep building on the water that in the future its getting harder and harder,and building docks with no lights or reflectors,God Bless and Good luck


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Wow. I’d be happy to come over and have a face to face conversation about you calling me a thief. Maybe we can have a beer afterwards and discuss some water etiquette and how to speak to others, as well. Then I can teach you how to make some friends and not be such a sour douche bag that has nothing better to do but come running out on his dock like a lunatic and threaten people. Who by the way are doing, on public water, what you "love" to do. Why are you a member of a fishing forum if you hate fishermen so much. All you do is complain. Your fishing reels got stolen cause 1. Karma is a Bitc* and 2. you are dumb enough to not lock up your expensive belongings. How is that anyone else’s problem? Your house is ugly and your half sunken boat on Bayou Texar is an eye sore. Get over yourself.


What did I miss?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

John, Ill let "a"-hole tell the story. His version is much more animated than what really happened. It should make for a good read. And i am sure he will spare no expense slandering my character. Ill fill in any gaps that he is sure to leave out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll put the popcorn on...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I say run to the end of your dock..challenge them to a fight ...then when they get onshore ..take all your clothes off..as Rodney Carrington says..Nobody wants to fight a naked guy !!!! Word will get around.problem solved..but if the guys floundering hit from both sides of the plate,you might have a bigger problem..word will get around !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard ta believe a generator (loud kind) can make enough noise to wake up folks in a house....I've slept in campers w/ loud generators before and we all know that campers have NO insulation. You can address this problem w/ the folks you are complaining about and if you do this in a respectful tone towards reasonable folks you will probably get cooperation from them. If you go out acting like a horses rear, you will get the same treatment back. if you do decide to call law enforcement like others suggested, FWC would be your only choice. I don't have a boat attached to my cruiser so not sure how a land locked officer could assist you.

Funny story about neighbors, when I use to live in a subdivision--- I use to burn my leaves in a old cast iron tub. I had a pain in the rear neighbor that use to call the FD on me all the time. I went out there to burn 1 day and was looking over the fence towards his house and noticed as soon as I lit up my leaves he started opening the windows in his house. Then he came to the fence moaning about the smoke going into his house. So I asked him why he opened his windows when I started burning and he was just stup-a-fied.....I got paid a visit from FD and they looked it over and gave me the approval so I kept burning.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I highly doubt anyone could get an any sort of trouble with the law for planting concrete flounder or installing a sprinkler on a dock. Come on.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

The Barb said:


> I am a flounder gigger too,most of us try to respect everyone on the water,my truck would not haul all the fish I have given away to people walking out on their docks and me offering a fresh meal too,


cAN YOU LET ME KNOW WHAT DOCK I NEED TO STAND ON FOR THE CATCH OF THE DAY??!!:thumbup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't see this as a problem. It would be no different as someone living on a highway listening to every neckface with a z71 drive by. you chose to live on the water, dealing with the fishermen is part of it.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


You might whistle another tune if you actually lived on the water...but you don't...do you. 

Check my location...I understand the gentleman's point...you on the other hand are clueless...just saying.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

on the rocks said:


> You might whistle another tune if you actually lived on the water...but you don't...do you.


i HAVE LIVED BEACHFRONT, WATERFRONT AND CANAL FRONT.....AND HAVE FOUND THAT THE PROPER APPLICATION OF A WATER BALLOON SLING SHOT SOLD IN MOST BEACH STORES WORKS WONDERS WITH BOTH ANNOYING NEIBORS AND TOURISTAS:thumbup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> You might whistle another tune if you actually lived on the water...but you don't...do you.
> 
> Check my location...I understand the gentleman's point...you on the other hand are clueless...just saying.


Actually I live right on the water, on Pensacola beach.... shame on you to assume, please tell me more about how I don't have a clue.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Actually I live right on the water, on Pensacola beach.... shame on you to assume, please tell me more about how I don't have a clue.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


haha....that's awesome.....


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

john b. said:


> actually i live right on the water, on pensacola beach.... Shame on you to assume, please tell me more about how i don't have a clue.
> 
> Sent from my lg g2x using forum runner


Bam!!!! Where's the backup from you know Hoo


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

How's that crow taste?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> How's that crow taste?


That's hilarious.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> i HAVE LIVED BEACHFRONT, WATERFRONT AND CANAL FRONT.....AND HAVE FOUND THAT THE PROPER APPLICATION OF A WATER BALLOON SLING SHOT SOLD IN MOST BEACH STORES WORKS WONDERS WITH BOTH ANNOYING NEIBORS AND TOURISTAS:thumbup:


Indeed! We have several.:thumbup:

John B I sincerely apologize to you. Last I heard a few weeks ago you were looking for a place to live. Congratulations on your new waterfront home in Pensacola Beach. Guess that hope and change has been good to you. 

DoneDeal2 hoo the hell are you talking about? :confused1:

Capt. Piney crow can be awesome if it is prepared properly. :thumbup:
I would be more than happy to share a few recipes with you.:chef:
Never know when you might be faced with eating it.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> Indeed! We have several.:thumbup:
> 
> John B I sincerely apologize to you. Last I heard a few weeks ago you were looking for a place to live. Congratulations on your new waterfront home in Pensacola Beach. Guess that hope and change has been good to you.
> 
> ...


I've actually lived on the beach for almost 3 years, we're just looking for a place with a garage so we can store all our tree stands in the off season. And apology accepted. I'm not stressing over it. This is all in good fun.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

our dock is in 15' of water...would be tough to stick a flattie out here...I'm 50/50 on the OP about noise and I really have no experience on generator noise down here but, I can see the point...

ya'll have fun now heah! especially the "Super Moderators"...:whistling:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> our dock is in 15' of water...would be tough to stick a flattie out here...I'm 50/50 on the OP about noise and I really have no experience on generator noise down here but, I can see the point...
> 
> ya'll have fun now heah! especially the "Super Moderators"...:whistling:


I rarely moderate anything and could care less if I do. Thanks


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello,I am a Dis-Abled Vet who is a commercial fisherman and gigger, I run a Honda 2000 Generator when floundering in super quiet mode,my out board is louder than it,most giggers are constantly moving,I will agree there has been alot more houses built on the water in the last ten years and it is harder to find open beaches but I would like to think that most giggers would help you if you needed them,like a fire or saw someone trying to steal,I dont go as much as most because my mind still want too but body cant,we try to keep our local resturants with fresh seafood and I have given away so many fish to people walking out on there docks and asking,as far as I know I have never said no.This is the fall run and it normally aint that crowded with giggers,Lets not forget our Vets still dieing for our freedom,I bet most giggers would help you in any way if you ask,just remember some of them are trying to put food on the table or pay a bill,but I agree that I have seem some boats with extra loud Generators,In the last six months I guess I have pulled in six or seven boats broke down at no charge,one night was three,never did get to flounder,lets all work together and be more positive than negitive,please dont let a few bad apples give all of us giggers a bad name God Bless and stay safe.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow. I thought I was the one on the rant! Of course I was short on sleep when I started this thread.

Since I have a couple of young boys, this will generate some cool projects for them.

Although I would love to mount a 50 cal on the porch, I think we will do the following:

1. Put concrete founder in the water and try to get some video. It's just too funny to pass up.

2. Put up bright strobe lights that are triggered when they detect a very loud sound after midnight. Bye bye night vision, hello silly video.

3. If all else fails, I will do the adult thing and talk to the guys...but where's the fun in that?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Wow. I thought I was the one on the rant! Of course I was short on sleep when I started this thread.
> 
> Since I have a couple of young boys, this will generate some cool projects for them.
> 
> ...


I cant believe this thread had stayed alive for two days straight. It was very entertaining to say the least, great topic WhackUmStackUm. If you do get video, deffinitely share. Good luck to you, and hopefully you can get some sleep. Lol. O*D*W


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Entertaining read. How do you make a "concrete" flounder..?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Entertaining read. How do you make a "concrete" flounder..?


From what I've seen the hippies do at pickens beach, is take a bag of quikcrete and spray it with water so it hardens up. Then they'll paint a sizable flounder on it and put it right where it should be...

Then here I come along, look down and see what I think is a giant flounder, and try to strike him down with the wrath of Poseidon! Only to find out it's a damn rock and I've bent my gig all to hell. 

Very clever, but it'll destroy some.gear.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the sprinkler idea to water your chia flounder.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Bump for some Old reading


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sell em better numbers!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where is this? the floundering must be good.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Too drastic? :whistling:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here we go again. Fill in the blank.... (Pier Rats, Divers, Fishermen, Flounder Giggers, Crabbers, Jet Skiers, Kayakers, Boaters...) Did I miss a category? :whistling: 

*_________ are rude.*


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Two words solve this issue....Twelve Volt.......with LED technology AC systems are no longer the latest and greatest. Doesn't matter what brand of generator it is, It ain't as quite as a battery!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i like the concrete flounders ans a beer idea.lmao.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> What's up with the rude flounder giggers?
> 
> They run their loud generators to power blinding lights, yell to talk over the generator, yack constantly, and sloooowly drive their loud contraptions past my house in the wee hours of the morning. Of course every dog in the neighborhood (and in my house) barks the whole time. It can take an hour for them to leave the area. As far as I can tell, they have never speared a flounder near our house.
> 
> ...


Go anchor beside them and throw out a dive flag......ha,ha


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep, everybody on the water is a jackass. Just need to hand out elbow sandwiches these days.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Little late but every time I read the title I get a laugh


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought it was a mutiny too lol


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Its the same old song an dance. I remember last year when people were complaning about duck season. Being woke up by gun fire. Know one is ever happy, people have been doing this for years an there is allway someone who is not happy. Why cant we all get along?


----------

